
Soon you'll be able to send letters to incarcerated loved-ones for free - jessehorne
https://medium.com/@jessehorne/soon-youll-be-able-to-send-letters-to-incarcerated-loved-ones-for-free-68ff41ad7b8f
======
jessehorne
We're hoping to go public with the beta version early next year. Sometime in
January is the goal!

